# Central coast herping advice?



## AussieReptiles10 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey, i am heading up to ettalong beach next weekend for a few days and i want to go herping but i dont know where to go! Is there any good areas/spots near ettalong beach that would be good to go herping in? And what species would i find there? I was thinking about cruising around at night through bush areas, would i find anything at night? (Along roads/trails) i am also going to sydney on the way back for a few nights is there any good spots/areas near sydney? I have just bought a new camera and im looking to get some nice photos. I am very interested in taking some photos of wild lace monitors and diamond pythons! Where should i look to find them? 
Regards, Liam


----------



## nintendont (Jan 5, 2013)

Close to Ettalong the only places that come to mind are Blackwall Mountain or a bush trail I cant think of the name of that is on the way over to Patonga. Its a dirt track that is a left hand turn off the main road to the 'Tong. I love reptiles but ive never gone out of my way to go "herping" as you like to call it around here...and suspect you would only find Blue tongues and other (in my opinion) boring skinks.
If I was you I would take a day trip to Somersby Falls which is about half an hour away...although it hasnt rained in a while there is still some cool stuff there. Tadpoles, Dragons and maybe even a Diamond python (if your extremely lucky).
Somersby is gated at night. Ive tried to go there so I know!! (not much of a walk though...really. wink wink)
Hope this helps, otherwise there is a nice coastal at Etta i know of!!!


----------



## Australis (Jan 5, 2013)

Do a couple of hours in one of the National Parks that are around the peninsula and you shouldn't have any trouble finding yourself a lacie and plenty of V. rosenbergi in the mornings and afternoons. 

Brisbane Water National Park - Walking | NSW National Parks


----------



## AussieReptiles10 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks mate i will do that. What time in the afternoon is the best? Close to sunset?


----------



## Australis (Jan 6, 2013)

Earlier in the afternoon would be better than nearing sunset.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 6, 2013)

Plenty of Diamonds in that area, just cruise the quiet back roads through bushland after dark till midnight and you should turn up a host of snakes, Considering the West Head rd on the southern side is one of the most famous herp rds in Sydney


----------



## Variety (Jan 6, 2013)

Any old tar road around patonga should be a start, i fish on pearl beach quite regularly and often see them spread out across the roads of a nice on my way back.


----------



## AussieReptiles10 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks, im in sydney for the next few nights, is there any good herp roads closer to sydney?


----------

